# Another Newbie *



## hobbes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Here's a bit of background about my situation.

I am 30 years old and my husband and I have been TTC for about 18 months. We were referred by GP after a year to BACC, where we found I had polycystic ovaries and a thin womb lining. I'm now nearing the end of my 4th cycle of clomid, and I've got an HSG booked later this month. I've also started acupuncture as I heard that can help the womb lining, and I haven't been given anything for that.

I'm not really sure what they will do when I've had my 6th cycle of clomid, as I read you're only allowed 6 months in the UK? I think I'll take a break from it next cycle as with the HSG we won't be able to try anyway that cycle, and I could really do with a break from the mood swings/hot flushes.

After all those years worrying that I might get pregnant and doing so much to make sure I wouldn't - who knew it would be this hard!!

hobbes


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to welcome you to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight is Newbie Night in the Chat room 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.

We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE



For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello hobbes, welcome to Fertiloity Friends. 

I know what you mean. I was on the pill 7 years, came off it to "see what happens", expecting to get pg fairly quickly and got a whole loada trouble instead!
I think you can have clomid for longer (I had it for 8 months) but the general consensus seems to be that, if it is going to work, it will do so within about 6 months so little point torturing taking it for longer. 
I hve heard of acupuncture helping womb lining and, in general helping with tx so definitely a good thing to try. There's quite a few posts on the Peer support boards about womb lining and treatment so you should perhaps check them out (try doing a search for womb lining).

I'll leave you a few links that you might find useful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Lots of luck with your HSG. Please do post back here how you get on. 

C~x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

You can have up to 8 cycles or more on clomid but can sometimes depend on consultants and pct's

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Hobbes,

As another newbie I'd thought I'd say hello. It's a tough rollercoaster to be on, especially when you have always assumed that it ought to be so easy. Good luck with your next cycles of clomid. 

Emma x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi just wanted to wish you luck     

kel


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

HI hobbes, 

I never had clomid as our problem was male factor but it appears from many of the signatures on here that once there have been 6 failed months of clomid people progress to IVF.  Your NHS should fund you at least one cycle - some do 3 its a postcode lottery so depends where you live!  With mine it was none because i have a daughter from a previous relationship.  So i eggshared which reduces cost and helps someone else too and i am pleased to report it worked first time for me (blessed i know) and i am yet to hear if its worked for my recipient too but i sincerley hope so.  When you are first told you need IVF its like your world collapses - my DH said 'well thats that then' and it took us 4 years to get around to it.  I am not saying its not highly emotional and tough and has no guarantees but when you eventually get a BFP its all worth it.  DOn't be frightended of the jabs or anything as they are ok the whole of IVF is its the emotional bit that hardest.

I took marilyn glenville fertility plus vitamins which do cost £30 per month but i am convinced they really helped my womb lining as mine was about 12.6 at my second scan 3 days before egg transfer so it probably still grew even a bit more.  I would reccomend them you can buy them online.  Also eat lots of protien and drink milk for stiky lining (I HATE milk so ate clotted cream full fat ice cream instead with strawberries and gated brazil nuts which are also good for fertility - it was my special nightly fertility pudding throughout our cycle  ).

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## rhian w (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi,
If you look at the National Institute of Clinical Excellence website (the Governments advisors on healthcare treatments and interventions) they say that there may be benefits up to 12 months of Clomid; after 12 months the risk of endometrial cancer is increased.
http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG011publicinfoenglish.pdf

Hope this helps, I'm a Pharmacist and have been immersing myself in scientific stuff to make me feel better! 

Rhian xx


----------



## hobbes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcoming posts and advice  

Just got my latest fertility book through the post - so that should keep me busy this weekend.

hobbes


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

heelo and welcome

i know what you mean i was on the pill for 6 years trying not to get pg and then prob going to spend another 6 trying its sods law eh..

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi there
Just wanted to pop in and say hello and welcome to FF. It is a great source of support.  Good luck for the HSG I had to have one before they would let me start Clomid to make sure that everything else was clear I also have PCOS


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

